# Canon 1.4x Extender II (VS) III



## campeterz (Nov 28, 2011)

I am planning on buying the 1.4x Canon Extender, although I am not sure whether to get the 2nd or the 3rd model. There is a price difference of about $160, and I am wondering if it is worth it to get the newer model. II is $310, while III is $470. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Overread (Nov 29, 2011)

From what I've found out the 1.4TC MIII has minimal optical gain over the MII with the greatest gain in the corners (if you're shooting crop sensor you'll hardly notice this, whilst fullframe will show this up more). Furthermore they are chipped to improve AF performance, but only with select MII L lenses (basically your 300mm f2.8 MII and longer lenses - the 70-200mm f2.8 MII is not supported).


----------



## gsgary (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the mk2 and it's great on my 300F2.8L, but i have a Kenko pro2x and that is great so if you want to save loads of money try the Kenko 300Pro 1.4x


----------



## campeterz (Dec 2, 2011)

I ended up going with the 3rd model, thanks for the help!


----------

